# Thinking of Central Florida - any views on where?



## Swizz (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi board,

And before you all go mad and ask where my visa is, I'm a US Citizen. Not sure if that's better or worse, but there you are.

I'm thinking seriously about bringing my husband and son over on an immigration visa and have been research the Central Florida and beach areas (Vero Beach). 

Would anybody like to share their views with me on the pros and cons of these particular areas and even broaden my horizons a bit by making any suggestions?

Your comments would be appreciate. Even though I am a US citizen, I have lived in the UK for most of my life so it's still a big move for us.

I also noticed some comments on another forum about a lot of you wanting to come back to the UK. May I ask why?

Thanks.
Swizz
x


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Hello! Join the crowd!
I am nosy - why this particular geographic location, why now, how old are your children, what do you/your husband do for a living? These are basic factors before making any comments.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Swizz said:


> I also noticed some comments on another forum about a lot of you wanting to come back to the UK. May I ask why?


Were they from folks who were homesick, or those who could not sustain their immigration status? There's a big difference. Florida is awash with failed E2-ers.

You won't have the status problem. BTW, presumably your kid didn't become a USC because you didn't have the residency requirements. They will, however, be granted automatic citizenship if they are unmarried and under 18 when you use an immigrant visa to enter.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm personally a huge fan of Jacksonville. I know that's more North Florida though...

Ft. Lauderdale (in South Florida) is lovely but the traffic sucks. I hear Tampa is amazing, but I haven't been there. 

Why Florida? Do you have family there? Just want good weather?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I lived in St. Petersburg, near Tampa, and I like it much better. St. Pete is on the peninsula which forms the west side of Tampa Bay. Because it is surrounded by water, the climate is a bit more moderate (by 2 or 3 degress F) than Tampa. It's also more laid-back and easy. As soon as I get on the bridge to Tampa, I can tell the difference. All of a sudden I'm dealing with agressive drivers weaving in and out of traffic.

However, most jobs are in Tampa.

I drove all over central and south Florida befor deciding on St. Pete, and I think I did a good job of choosing.

Central Florida is far enough south to not be really southern. We generally refer to the Jacksonville area as South Georgia, and the panhandle as Southern Alabama. People in the panhandle even have southern accents! They have winter in northern Florida and the panhandle, and grass dies in the winter because of the cold, rather than lack of rain, which is what we think of as normal. They have more than a few freezes every year. Ugh.

And any state where it is geographically impossible to live more than a couple of hours from the beach...


----------



## Swizz (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks all. You're right Fatbrit. I couldn't my son a US passport here as I have lived in the UK too long, but I was given the same advice that you have, regarding him becoming a USC on arrival. He's only 2 so at least meets those requirements! 

My reasons for Florida are not really that well thought through. Of course we want the weather, but other than that, I just think its a nice place. My family are in Las Vegas and San Francisco, neither of which appeal to me. Its also not too long a flight to and from the UK.

We don't particularly need to be in Central Florida but on researching property on the internet, there seemed to be some good deals to be had there. I was looking at houses around the $200k mark (3/4 bed, 2 bath, pool). Does this seem realistic?

Also very important to me is a low crime rate and good schools. And jobs of course.

Thanks again. Please keep it coming!!

Swizz
x


----------



## uk355 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Where in FL?*

Swizz

I am a real estate agent in Brevard County - Cocoa Beach, Kennedy Space Center and so forth. After living in Orlando for 10 years and spending a lot of time in Tampa/St. Pete I returned to the Melbourne area as I thought this would be best for my young family.

The schools are excellent, both public and private and there are extensive clubs and sports to participate in. The beaches and boating are of course excellent. The job market is not as good as Orlando and Tampa but largely depends on your line of work. 

My second choice would be Winter Park in Orlando but you will be hard pressed to get anything nice there for under $250K and third would be St. Pete but I think you may be a little young for that crowd

Brevard will give you plenty of options for housing under $250K and is currently one of the most affordable coastal regions in Florida.

Hope this helps.



Swizz said:


> Hi board,
> 
> And before you all go mad and ask where my visa is, I'm a US Citizen. Not sure if that's better or worse, but there you are.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swizz (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks very much for your reply. The information helps a lot. To be coastal would be ideal (weather conditions permitting!) but I didn't think I'd be able to afford it. What the area has to offer sounds exactly what I'm looking for, and I'm off to check it out.

If you get the chance, could you possibly email me a link or two to either your office or a couple of properties in the area I could look at? I would really appreciate it.

Thanks again.
x


----------



## uk355 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Living in Central FL*

Swizz

My email is [email protected]

Please drop me an email and I can reply with a list of properties. I couldn't find your email address in the profile.


----------



## bonetjr (May 15, 2008)

st.pete is nice but man don't get stuck on that bridge with no gas. the vero beach area is very nice but most areas of the coast have not really been brought up to spped after all the hurricane damages to that region. i should know my entire house was taken out under me while i was hiding in the bathroom. currently the central florida area iis a great place to get good deals on houses (either purchase or rental) but sometimes it is the traffic that gets in the way. the cocco area which is not far from tampa or st. pete is very nice. some areas offer the best of both country and city living, the weather is very nice too it is an area which should be explored as many overlook it. i currently live in orlando in the east part of town (UCF college area) and i love it. it is very progresive and you have all major roads close by. there has also been a huge development of shopping areas so that one does not have to travel to the further parts of town unless desired.


----------



## Swizz (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks very much. I'll check out those areas too. Do you mind giving me some districts in East Orlando that you are referring to so I can have a look please? And can you elaborate on 'progressive'? I like progressive but I don't know what it means in terms of Orlando, having never known it 'non-progressive' or otherwise.

Thanks a lot.
x


----------



## CHICK60 (Dec 18, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Were they from folks who were homesick, or those who could not sustain their immigration status? There's a big difference. Florida is awash with failed E2-ers.
> 
> You won't have the status problem. BTW, presumably your kid didn't become a USC because you didn't have the residency requirements. They will, however, be granted automatic citizenship if they are unmarried and under 18 when you use an immigrant visa to enter.


Hello, this above comment has just caught my eye!!! I am a USC living in UK. In process of getting USC status for my 17 yr daughter born in UK. Having some problems in proving that I have lived enough yrs in US to qualify her for citizenship as we cannot find my original passport from 1960. It would be a massive disappointment if she is denied because of lack of proof. However, we are going to USA this October for a vacation - could she be eligible for automatic citizenship whilst over there on a holiday visa??? Surely it cannot be that easy...


----------



## bonetjr (May 15, 2008)

CHICK60 said:


> Hello, this above comment has just caught my eye!!! I am a USC living in UK. In process of getting USC status for my 17 yr daughter born in UK. Having some problems in proving that I have lived enough yrs in US to qualify her for citizenship as we cannot find my original passport from 1960. It would be a massive disappointment if she is denied because of lack of proof. However, we are going to USA this October for a vacation - could she be eligible for automatic citizenship whilst over there on a holiday visa??? Surely it cannot be that easy...


if you are going on vacation to central Florida,first I do not know how long your stay will be? most tourist rent large houses and save on all the hotel charges and super high prices. This is a good idea but it will take a group of you. the area is named Clermont and it is very close to all attractions (Disney,sea world, etc)and all the major roads. There are also single family homes who are willing to rent out their homes on a short term basis the areas of Alafaya trail(near USC college) and the town of kissimmee, but stay away from the hotels on 192. that is the main road to Disney and those hotels are not the best. As for checking on the papers you are looking for, the immigration Department just finished building a huge fully computerized facility on Lee Vista Road and they are very helpful. My former boss got a visa in 24 hours for a medical emergency for his girlfriend in Argentina even though she had no passport! so maybe they may help you track down your records. Last tip, shop at the wal-mart for foods and anything else you need it will save you a ton of money. they are everywhere just ask.
Good Luck


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

CHICK60 said:


> Hello, this above comment has just caught my eye!!! I am a USC living in UK. In process of getting USC status for my 17 yr daughter born in UK. Having some problems in proving that I have lived enough yrs in US to qualify her for citizenship as we cannot find my original passport from 1960. It would be a massive disappointment if she is denied because of lack of proof. However, we are going to USA this October for a vacation - could she be eligible for automatic citizenship whilst over there on a holiday visa??? Surely it cannot be that easy...


There is a loophole like the one you mention, but I'm not sure of the details. You should contact one of the US expat associations for details. The two most actively involved in this sort of issue are:

ACA ACA American Citizens Abroad - Citizenship

AARO AARO - Association of Americans Resident Overseas

or your local FAWCO group England - Region 1

These groups have worked on citizenship issues for many years and have information and resources that may be able to help you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

CHICK60 said:


> Hello, this above comment has just caught my eye!!! I am a USC living in UK. In process of getting USC status for my 17 yr daughter born in UK. Having some problems in proving that I have lived enough yrs in US to qualify her for citizenship as we cannot find my original passport from 1960. It would be a massive disappointment if she is denied because of lack of proof. However, we are going to USA this October for a vacation - could she be eligible for automatic citizenship whilst over there on a holiday visa??? Surely it cannot be that easy...


The catch there is that she needs an *immigrant visa* to pull this trick off. This takes at least 6 months to arrange and will require, among other things, that you intend to re-establish US domicile. So probably not an option unless you're desperate. She would need to enter the US with an immigrant visa before her 18th birthday.

On the straightforward plan of documenting your residence to prove citizenship, school records, medical records, social security records.....are all common ways of proving your necessary residence in the US. Photos and affidavits can help, too. You must have left some mark in the records! Also, get her a consular record of birth.

Since 1994, there is also another method known as expedited naturalization. This also must take place before the child's 18th birthday -- this is mainly used where the parent did not have the requisite time in the US but the grandparents did.


----------



## CHICK60 (Dec 18, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> The catch there is that she needs an *immigrant visa* to pull this trick off. This takes at least 6 months to arrange and will require, among other things, that you intend to re-establish US domicile. So probably not an option unless you're desperate. She would need to enter the US with an immigrant visa before her 18th birthday.
> 
> On the straightforward plan of documenting your residence to prove citizenship, school records, medical records, social security records.....are all common ways of proving your necessary residence in the US. Photos and affidavits can help, too. You must have left some mark in the records! Also, get her a consular record of birth.
> 
> Since 1994, there is also another method known as expedited naturalization. This also must take place before the child's 18th birthday -- this is mainly used where the parent did not have the requisite time in the US but the grandparents did.


Thank you for the above information. The Consulate not happy with me because I did not register her when she was a baby and have left it 17yrs to do it!!! They have looked at my documents of proof of residency from time spent in the US in 60s and 80s but they really want me to prove I lived there for the first 4 yrs of my life, that is where the passport that I left the US with comes in (I haven't got it). I was too young for school and I had no hospital records. Have applied to Passport Dept in Washington a year ago, to see if they can prove I had one and still no reply from them. Just feeling a bit despondent about it, such a shame if she misses out on a chance of life in the States just because my Mum did not keep a passport from the 1960's. Hey Ho! Thanks anyway.


----------

